# DC Closed



## Sickdog (Feb 17, 2021)

Our DC has been closed a few days in a row now due to the TX winter storm. Anyone know if pay will be provided for canceled shifts?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 17, 2021)

Sickdog said:


> Our DC has been closed a few days in a row now due to the TX winter storm. Anyone know if pay will be provided for canceled shifts?


I don’t think so. I don’t think shifts were covered in the east coast when there was the hurricanes in ga a couple years back. You could back fill though.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2021)

Take the break now.  Cause when it’s all over you will be getting double and triple trucks to get inventory back to normal.


----------



## CosmicFish (Feb 17, 2021)

When our store was shut down due to the riots in LA last May, we were paid for our shifts. We were shut down mid day, everyone sent home and the store was closed for the next two days. They did pay everyone who was scheduled over those days. Other stores that actually suffered damage were closed for longer and those TMs were also paid. The same should be done for TMs affected by the store closures due to this storm.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 23, 2021)

You may be able to file for unemployment (state dependant).


----------



## Sickdog (Feb 23, 2021)

I've gotten word we will be paid for scheduled days the DC was closed.


----------

